# Metal



## Shalor (13. August 2008)

Nabend Buffed-Metal-Community, ich hab da mal eine Frage an euch: Warum wird jegliche erfolgreiche Metal-Band gleich als Scheisse abgestempelt nur weil sie nun bekannt sind? Ich höre gerne sachen wie In Flames aber genauso gerne Disturbed und Slipknot. 
Ich lese immer wieder flames über Bands wie Disturbed und Slipknot. Verliert eine Band an "coolness" wenn sie bekannt wird da sie dann ja nicht mehr "Underground" ist?

Villeicht hab ichs falsch ausgedrückt aber das ist mir jetzt egal, hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine! Flamer können gleich wieder aus dem Thread verschwinden..

Gruss Shalor


----------



## Death_Master (13. August 2008)

Ja, tut sie.
Wenn man Anti-Mainstream ist (so wie ich), möchte man auch nur diese Bands hören!!


----------



## luXz (13. August 2008)

Ich hör Metal weil er mir gefällt, nicht weil er "Underground" oder "Mainstream" ist.

Ich finde, wenn man auf cool machen will und Metalbands hört, weil sie kaum bekannt sind und nichtmehr hört, weil sie beliebt ist, ist ein Möchtegern-Metaler.

Bei Metal geht es nicht darum toll zu sein, weil man diese Musik hört, sondern um die Musik.

Meine Meinung.


----------



## Haxxler (13. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Verliert eine Band an "coolness" wenn sie bekannt wird da sie dann ja nicht mehr "Underground" ist?



Nein! Dieses ganze Mainstream gelaber ist sowieso total kindisch wenn du mich fragst. Ob ne Band mit ihrer Arbeit viel Kohle macht oder nicht, tut doch überhaupt nichts zur Sache. Hauptsache die Musik ist gut. Viele Bands sind halt bekannt weil sie einfach verdammt gute Mucke machen. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Deanne (13. August 2008)

*These Nummer 1:*

Die meisten Leute, die sich der alternativen Szene zugehörig fühlen, glauben, die Musik ihrer Lieblingsbands für sich gepachtet zu haben. Diese Tatsache verleiht einem ein gewisses Elite-Bewusstsein. Man gehört zu einer kleinen Gruppe, die sich durch ihren Musikgeschmack von der "kommerziellen" Außenwelt distanziert. Gewinnen die angesprochenen Lieblingsbands nun an Popularität, fühlt man sich natürlich verkauft und betrogen. Man verliert das Gefühl, etwas Besonderes zu sein. Und mal ehrlich: wer teilt schon gerne? 

*These Nummer 2:
*
Viele Bands verändern ihren musikalischen Stil, wenn sie an Bekanntheit gewinnen. Das Gefühl von Ruhm und Anerkennung macht süchtig und man will auf Dauer immer mehr. Vom wachsenden Wohlstand mal ganz abgesehen. Und um immer mehr Fans zu gewinnen, passt man seine Musik dem Geschmack der Allgemeinheit an, macht ihn massenkompatibler. Immerhin kann man keine weiblichen Bravo-Leser für sich gewinnen, wenn man seine Alben mit 2 Stunden monotonen Growls vollpackt und auf der Bühne Schweine schlachtet.


Ich persönlich habe nichts dagegen, wenn meine Musik auch von Jüngeren gehört wird, solange sie es aus ehrlichem Interesse tun und nicht, weil "böse Musik" momentan im Trend ist. Im Gegenteil: es ist mir lieber, wenn auf einem Metal-Konzert ein 15-jähriger neben mir steht, als wenn er stattdessen solchen Kaspern wie Tokio Hotel sein Geld in den Rachen wirft.


----------



## Zez (13. August 2008)

Zbs Linkin Park - Album 1 war toll, Album 2 immernoch, und ab Meteora fand ich sie scheiße (Meteora ging noch) - der neue Stil gefällt mir nicht.
Zbs in Flames - da mag ich alle Alben, ohne Ausnahme, meine Absolute Lieblingsband - egal ob sie bekannt sind oder nicht.
Zbs Disturbed - das hören einfach auch viele "nicht-Metaller" weswegen es schief angesehen wird, einige Lider gefallen mir jedoch auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und "Wenn man Anti-Mainstream ist (so wie ich), möchte man auch nur diese Bands hören!!" ist ja wohl Mist :O
Wenn einem die Musik gefällt dann ändert das ja nix dran, ob sie mainstream ist oder nicht ... und ich höre Musik weil ich sie mag - du nicht?


----------



## luXz (13. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> nd ich höre Musik weil ich sie mag - du nicht?



Genau deswegen, halte ich "Anti-Mainstream"-Leute für "Möchtegern-Metaler"...


----------



## Shalor (13. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> ... und ich höre Musik weil ich sie mag - du nicht?



Doch, ich auch. Genau deswegen hab ich ja diesen Thread eröffnet. Solche Leute wie "Death_Master" sollten verboten sein.. Genauso schlimm wie bestimmte Hip Hop "Kinder".


----------



## luXz (13. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Doch, ich auch. Genau deswegen hab ich ja diesen Thread eröffnet. Solche Leute wie "Death_Master" sollten verboten sein.. Genauso schlimm wie bestimmte Hip Hop "Kinder".



Das kann ich so unterschreiben.

(Auch wenn ich den Spruch net mag)

Da fällt grad nochwas ein...

Was ist richtig? "Metaller" oder "Metaler" ich glaube mal "Metaller"^^

Jetzt wenn ich darüber nachdenke, merk ich gerade das ich es immer falsch schreibe^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. August 2008)

> Verliert eine Band an "coolness" wenn sie bekannt wird da sie dann ja nicht mehr "Underground" ist?



ich würde nicht sagen, sie verlieren an coolness, nur die bands verändern sich, ich finde das eher positiv, da sich die bands (finde ich) dadurch weiterentwickeln.
klar, manche alteingesessenen "fans" motzen zwar rum, aber wenn sie wirklich fans der band wären würden sie ihre entwicklung verstehen.


----------



## Lambiii (14. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Doch, ich auch. Genau deswegen hab ich ja diesen Thread eröffnet. Solche Leute wie "Death_Master" sollten verboten sein.. Genauso schlimm wie bestimmte Hip Hop "Kinder".


Oder Emo-"Hasser", ne?...


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2008)

hm als Metalfan seid ca. Anfang der 80er (jau damals vor eurer Geburt) kann ich eins sagen.

Diese Duskussion ist ewig.

Im Metalbereich waren damals Metallica DAS Paradebeispiel.
Kaum verkauften sie mehr als 100 Platten (die großen Dinger aus Vinyl) im Monat waren sie angeblich Komerzdreck und bähpfui.

Das hat was mit elitärem Denken zu tun.

Da ist eine kleine eingeschworene Gemeinschaft die DIE super geile Band kennen. So kann man sich von anderen abgrenzen die DIE Band nicht kennen. 
Kaum wird DIE Band bekannter ist man plözlich wieder einer von vielen. Aber wer will schon einer von vielen sein.
Also alte Band weg, neue suchen,  um wieder was besonderes zu sein.

War schon immer so, wird vermutlich auch noch länger so sein.

Mein Rat Scheiss auf "Die Anderen" Hör was du gut findest. Wenn 10 Millionen es auch gut finden, egal wenn du der einzige bist  auch egal.

Death to false Metal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Lambiii schrieb:


> Oder Emo-"Hasser", ne?...



Ich glaube eher, er findet diese Mode lächerlich, wie ich auch.


----------



## Lambiii (14. August 2008)

Was ist daran lächerlich?Jeder kann sich doch so anziehen, wie er will?!


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Lambiii schrieb:


> Was ist daran lächerlich?Jeder kann sich doch so anziehen, wie er will?!



Ja und jeder kann seine Meinung dazu haben...

Ausserdem, ist "Emo" nicht nur die Art wie man sich kleidet, oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## Deanne (14. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Ausserdem, ist "Emo" nicht nur die Art wie man sich kleidet, oder liege ich da falsch?



Ende der 90er war "Emo" mal eine Attitude, eine tiefsinnige, melancholische Abwandlung des Punkrock. Wenn man sich die klassischen Emos anguckt, denkt man auch eher an einen verschlossenen Streber, als an ein dickes Mädchen mit angeschweissten Haaren und zu enger Röhrenjeans. Aber naja, mittlerweile wird ja selbst ein 120 Kilo schwerer Wikinger im Burzum-Shirt als Emo bezeichnet, schliesslich gilt laut der Bravo: schwarze Kleidung = Emo.


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Wenn man Anti-Mainstream ist (so wie ich), möchte man auch nur diese Bands hören!!


oO LoL
Musik hört man nicht um cool zu sein oder so,man hört Musik,weil sie einem gefällt.Ich höre Hip Hop und auch Metal,mehr Hip Hop aber egal.Bist ud jetz richtig krass Underground wenn du scheiß Bands hörst dies nicht weit bringen werden?Und Mainstream bist du wenn du erfolgreiche Metalbands hörst hab ich das richtig verstanden?



> Ende der 90er war "Emo" mal eine Attitude, eine tiefsinnige, melancholische Abwandlung des Punkrock. Wenn man sich die klassischen Emos anguckt, denkt man auch eher an einen verschlossenen Streber, als an *ein dickes Mädchen mit angeschweissten Haaren und zu enger Röhrenjeans. *



SEXY SEXY SEXY!!!! ^^


----------



## Lambiii (14. August 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ende der 90er war "Emo" mal eine Attitude, eine tiefsinnige, melancholische Abwandlung des Punkrock. Wenn man sich die klassischen Emos anguckt, denkt man auch eher an einen verschlossenen Streber, als an ein dickes Mädchen mit angeschweissten Haaren und zu enger Röhrenjeans.


Das könnte ja auch ganz einfach die Weiterentwicklung sein. Ob die gut oder schlecht ist, ist ja auch egal.

/edit: Das mit den angeschweissten Haaren hört sich villt blöd an, aber kann natürlich sexy sein ^^


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Meiner Erfahrung nach, geht es den meisten Hiphop-fans eben GENAU darum toll zu sein


----------



## Deanne (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> SEXY SEXY SEXY!!!! ^^



Ich empfehle dir mal einen Besuch in der Essener Innenstadt, Samstags gegen 12 Uhr. Da triffst du nicht nur besagte Sexappeal-Mutterschiffe, sondern auch dürre Jungs in nicht minder engen Hosen und mehr Makeup im Gesicht als 25 Pornodarstellerinnen beim Schlüpper lüften.


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir mal einen Besuch in der Essener Innenstadt, Samstags gegen 12 Uhr. Da triffst du nicht nur besagte Sexappeal-Mutterschiffe, sondern auch dürre Jungs in nicht minder engen Hosen und mehr Makeup im Gesicht als 25 Pornodarstellerinnen beim Schlüpper lüften.


Hör doch auf du machst mich noch geil!


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Meiner Erfahrung nach, geht es den meisten Hiphop-fans eben GENAU darum toll zu sein


Stimmt auch wieder.Allerdings gibt es auch da leute die die Musik hören,so wie ich und nicht die Musik "lebe" bzw alles tuhe was die da sagen um cool zu sein.Und es git nicht viele die Hip Hop hören und Metal wie ich!


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder.Allerdings gibt es auch da leute die die Musik hören,so wie ich und nicht die Musik "lebe" bzw alles tuhe was die da sagen um cool zu sein.Und es git nicht viele die Hip Hop hören und Metal wie ich!



Da hasst du recht, Metal ist unter den meisten Hiphop-fans verhasst.


----------



## Emptybook (14. August 2008)

Gott bewahre ihr armen geblendeten Seelen hört solch Schund.
Wascht eure Äuglein, Kinder der Neuzeit auf das ihr die Wahrheit seht.
Metal und Emocore, ob Punk oder Softrock ist egal, diese alle wollen nur eins , nämlich euer Geld.
Ihr die ihr sucht eine Bestätigung eine Richtung etwas an das ihr glauben könnt woran ihr euch festhalten könnt, wenn euer Leben euch aus den Fugen wirft.
Lasst euch nicht von solchem Gepläre binden, den das ist die Falschheit der heutigen "Kunst"(eher ein Witz).



Wahre Musik , Musik die euch berührt euch fühlen läßt.

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=oJsS_b39YOc

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=qOVwokQnV4M

Auf das Ihr euren Heiland findet.

Emptybook


----------



## Lambiii (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder.Allerdings gibt es auch da leute die die Musik hören,so wie ich und nicht die Musik "lebe" bzw alles tuhe was die da sagen um cool zu sein.Und es git nicht viele die Hip Hop hören und Metal wie ich!


Wow...Du bist...einzigartig^^


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Gott bewahre ihr armen geblendeten Seelen hört solch Schund.
> Wascht eure Äuglein, Kinder der Neuzeit auf das ihr die Wahrheit seht.
> Metal und Emocore, ob Punk oder Softrock ist egal, diese alle wollen nur eins , nämlich euer Geld.
> Ihr die ihr sucht eine Bestätigung eine Richtung etwas an das ihr glauben könnt woran ihr euch festhalten könnt, wenn euer Leben euch aus den Fugen wirft.
> ...




 /flame on
Du hörst Bach,du bist Mainstream stirb!Du bist nicht underground mmiimmimiimi rofl kein leben mimimmimimi
/flame off

-.- ^^
Kansnt mir den Text mal auf Deutsch übersetzen?^^


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Lambiii schrieb:


> Wow...Du bist...einzigartig^^


Cool ne?Und ganz und gar nicht Mainstream,oder?


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Mit Gepläre meinst du damit villt Gutturalen Gesang?

Jeder Musiker, der Geld verdient will also nur dein Geld?

Musik ist für einige keine reine Geldmacherei btw


----------



## Lambiii (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Cool ne?Und ganz und gar nicht Mainstream,oder?


Richtig. Genau wie unser Death_Master, dessen Name schon suggeriert, wie hart er eigentlich ist ^^


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Lambiii schrieb:


> Richtig. Genau wie unser Death_Master, dessen Name schon suggeriert, wie hart er eigentlich ist ^^


Haha ich bin wie Death_Master er ist mein Vorbild!!!!ER ist doch einzigartig und gar nicht Mainstream ne?




> Mit Gepläre meinst du damit villt Gutturalen Gesang?
> 
> Jeder Musiker, der Geld verdient will also nur dein Geld?
> 
> Musik ist für einige keine reine Geldmacherei btw


Du hast schon gemerkt das das nicht ernst war oder?^^


----------



## Emptybook (14. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Mit Gepläre meinst du damit villt Gutturalen Gesang?
> 
> Jeder Musiker, der Geld verdient will also nur dein Geld?
> 
> Musik ist für einige keine reine Geldmacherei btw




Eher nicht, doch die Musik von heute die die Jugend meist hört ist keine Musik.
Es ist eine Schande das soetwas Musik gar Kunst genannt wird.

Lachhaft ist sowas, eine Madonna eine Spears eine Mteallica Band die sich Künstler schimpfen.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Haha ich bin wie Death_Master er ist mein Vorbild!!!!ER ist doch einzigartig und gar nicht Mainstream ne?
> 
> 
> 
> Du hast schon gemerkt das das nicht ernst war oder?^^



Mittlerweile Ja

Im ersten Moment hab ich das wirklich geglaubt...lol


----------



## Deanne (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Hör doch auf du machst mich noch geil!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß bei den feuchten Träumen heute Nacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Viel Spaß bei den feuchten Träumen heute Nacht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was heißt da Träumen? Der junge rubbelt wahrscheinlich schon in dieser Minute wie verrückt^^


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mamiiiiiiii,diese böse mädchen hat mich monster gezeigt!!!!!!! /cry wääääääähhhh *weinend zum Nachtschwärmer renn* Da bin ich sicher!


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Was heißt da Träumen? Der junge rubbelt wahrscheinlich schon in dieser Minute wie verrückt^^


Hey ich hab Reallife!Ich keul mir bei meiner Freundinn einen ,oder sie macht das und die hat Modelkörper und mö*zensiert* sonst passiert mir das wie dem mainzelmännchen -.- Und shcickes gesicht!


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Hey ich hab Reallife!Ich keul mir bei meiner Freundinn einen ,oder sie macht das und die hat Modelkörper und mö*zensiert* sonst passiert mir das wie dem mainzelmännchen -.- Und shcickes gesicht!


 der typ hau auch "mö*zensiert*" ^^


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Hey ich hab Reallife!Ich keul mir bei meiner Freundinn einen ,oder sie macht das und die hat Modelkörper und mö*zensiert* sonst passiert mir das wie dem mainzelmännchen -.- Und shcickes gesicht!



Gibs zu du bist grad am Seppl-Schneuzen^^


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> der typ hau auch "mö*zensiert*" ^^


Das ist ein Typ?Verarsch mich jetz nicht!


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

luXz schrieb:


> Gibs zu du bist grad am Seppl-Schneuzen^^


Schnell back to topic,sonst wird geschlossen!


----------



## Clamev (14. August 2008)

lol das sind ja die "coolsten"die Bands ablehnen nur weil sie aufeinmal erfolg haben.Ich verachte solche Leute ich mein ich hör Musik wegen der Musik und ich höre sie auch immernoch wenn MIkkionen andere sie hören na und?aber gut wenn man was braucht woran man das eigene Ego hochziehen kann.
Lässt tief blicken.....
Ich höre das was mir gefällt ich höre FortMinor,LP,Systemofadown,Kool Savas,Placebo,Eisregen,4Lyn,aber auch (eher) unbekannte wie MarsVolta,Radiohead,Redsparrows,Trailofdead, und wenn Mars VOlta auf einmal auf Mtv in Trl Top3 kommen würde?dan würde ich sie immernoch hören!(auch wenn das zu 100%nie passieren wird)
Hört doch einfach was euch gefällt und Lasst euch keinen SCheiß erzählen von wegen Bla das is komerz und das is Independent 
selbst wenns Main und Kommerz is wers mag solls doch ruhig hören ich finde nichts verwerfliches dran.
(BTW meine Meinung ändert nichts daran das ich denke das Pop MUsik in seiner vergewaltigsten Form ist und ich ihn verabscheue)
_*FÜR FREIEN MUSIKGESCHMACK!*_


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> lol das sind ja die "coolsten"die Bands ablehnen nur weil sie aufeinmal erfolg haben.Ich verachte solche Leute ich mein ich hör Musik wegen der Musik und ich höre sie auch immernoch wenn MIkkionen andere sie hören na und?aber gut wenn man was braucht woran man das eigene Ego hochziehen kann.
> Lässt tief blicken.....
> Ich höre das was mir gefällt ich höre FortMinor,LP,Systemofadown,Kool Savas,Placebo,Eisregen,4Lyn,aber auch (eher) unbekannte wie MarsVolta,Radiohead,Redsparrows,Trailofdead, und wenn Mars VOlta auf einmal auf Mtv in Trl Top3 kommen würde?dan würde ich sie immernoch hören!(auch wenn das zu 100%nie passieren wird)
> Hört doch einfach was euch gefällt und Lasst euch keinen SCheiß erzählen von wegen Bla das is komerz und das is Independent
> ...


Erzähl das dem Herrn Tod_Meister!


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Da würd ich glatt ma n /sign ranhängen @Clamev


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (14. August 2008)

Bekannt werdendende Bands lassen sich grob in 3 Kategorien einteilen: 

1) Bands die von Anfang an vom Produzenten, Manager, Label auf eine Richtung getrimmt werden und die Musik nur des Lebensunterhaltes wegen betreiben.

2) Musiker und Künstler deren Arbeit aus dem Herzen kommt, die etwas mit ihrern Texten und Melodien vermitteln wollen, sich aber im Zuge des Erfolges von Produzenten, Managern und Label reinreden und sich somit zum "Kommerz" verbiegen lassen.

3) Musiker und Künstler deren Arbeit aus dem Herzen kommt, die etwas mit ihrern Texten und Melodien vermitteln wollen und sich einen "Dreck" darum scheren, ob sie verstanden werden oder nicht. eben jene Künstler die die Musik der Musik willen betreiben und für die ihre Musik ein Stück Lebensverarbeitung ist. Wenn jemand diese Musik gut findet und kauft, so freut er sich darüber, wenn ihn aber außer 3 echten Fans keiner mag ist ihm das auch Wurst, denn in seiner Musik ist immer er es der die Hauptrolle spielt, für sich macht er das, nicht für die Fans oder für das große Geld.


Von Kategorie 1 halte ich nicht das geringste und daher möchte ich dazu auch schweigen.

Kategorie 2 ist für mich eine enttäuschende Entwicklung, da dabei das eigenständige, die Seele ihrer Musik flöten geht. Denn wenn andere ihre Finger im Spiel haben, dann ist der persönliche Ausdruck dahin und Musik schreiben verkommt alsbald zur Akkordarbeit. Wenn dies einer Band widerfährt, die ich gerne höre so behalte ich mir das Recht vor ihre neuen Werke zu ignorieren, werde aber immer meine Begeisterung für die frühen Sachen beibehalten.

Kategorie 3 sind die Künstler die ich wirklich und aufrichtig bewundere. Denn sie sind das was Musik zur Kunst macht und nicht nur zur Massenbespaßung. Ob er nun vor 3 Leuten oder vor 30.000 spielt, solange seine Musik "echt" ist und wirklich ein Teil seiner Seele offenbart bleibe ich ihm treu, denn das ist es, was einen an der Musik bewegt.


----------



## iReap (14. August 2008)

in Flames ist was anderes als Slipknot und Distrurbed...
Slipknot und Disturbet ist Nu-Metal, klingt scheiße und ist deshalb scheiße. (punkt ;-)


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

iReap schrieb:


> in Flames ist was anderes als Slipknot und Distrurbed...
> Slipknot und Disturbet ist Nu-Metal, klingt scheiße und ist deshalb scheiße. (punkt ;-)


Ist aber dein geschmack,es gibt auch leute die disturbed gut finden.Für mich klang es schon so,dass du wenn du sagst das es scheiße ist soll es auch für die anderen kake sein.


----------



## iReap (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ist aber dein geschmack,es gibt auch leute die disturbed gut finden.Für mich klang es schon so,dass du wenn du sagst das es scheiße ist soll es auch für die anderen kake sein.



Du hast die versteckte Ironie nicht entdeckt, schade  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht^^ Gibt viele leute die so denken.


----------



## Wray (14. August 2008)

naja ist ein bischen arm musik nicht zu hören weil sie plötzlich nicht mehr unbekannt ist oder so... ich hör metal weils mir gefällt und zwar so ziemlich alles...egal ob jetzt nu-metal oder sonstwas...mir gefällt slipknot, disturbed und in flames gleichermaßen...naja meine meinung und die zwing ich keine auf


----------



## Zez (14. August 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> 1) Bands die von Anfang an vom Produzenten, Manager, Label auf eine Richtung getrimmt werden und die Musik nur des Lebensunterhaltes wegen betreiben.
> 
> 2) Musiker und Künstler deren Arbeit aus dem Herzen kommt, die etwas mit ihrern Texten und Melodien vermitteln wollen, sich aber im Zuge des Erfolges von Produzenten, Managern und Label reinreden und sich somit zum "Kommerz" verbiegen lassen.
> 
> 3) Musiker und Künstler deren Arbeit aus dem Herzen kommt, die etwas mit ihrern Texten und Melodien vermitteln wollen und sich einen "Dreck" darum scheren, ob sie verstanden werden oder nicht. eben jene Künstler die die Musik der Musik willen betreiben und für die ihre Musik ein Stück Lebensverarbeitung ist. Wenn jemand diese Musik gut findet und kauft, so freut er sich darüber, wenn ihn aber außer 3 echten Fans keiner mag ist ihm das auch Wurst, denn in seiner Musik ist immer er es der die Hauptrolle spielt, für sich macht er das, nicht für die Fans oder für das große Geld.


1. Sind meistens so Dinger aus Castingshows (gut eher kein metal) - eine Metalband fällt mir hierzu garnicht ein.
2. Sind im Metalgeschäft ein kleienr Anteil, da (ich nenne es "wahren Metal") der "wahre" Metal doch noch ziehmlich Underground ist, bzw nicht die Charts stürmt und generell nicht so die Kassen sprengen kann - Trotzdem gibt es diese Bands, aber mMn kaum, im Metalgeschäft.
3. Sind für mich Bands wie Hammerfall oder NIN (Nine Inch Nails) - beide Bands machen ihr Ding, obwohl sie total erfolgreich bzw recht erfolgreich sind.


----------



## CreepingPhobia (14. August 2008)

iReap schrieb:


> in Flames ist was anderes als Slipknot und Distrurbed...
> Slipknot und Disturbet ist Nu-Metal, klingt scheiße und ist deshalb scheiße. (punkt ;-)



AMEN!
Nu-Metal gehört verboten!
In Flames aber auch*indeckunggeh*....haben seit Wacken vor ein par Jahren völlig bei mir verschissen. KEIN Metaller stellt sich vors Publikum und schreit "I wanna see you Jump, jump,jump...." wie son HippelHoppel Heini....und genau das hat der IF Sänger getan*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Zez (14. August 2008)

Nope In Flames = Best Band on the World, von ihrem ersten Album bis zum neuen - durchwegs gut.
Und ob sie das Publikum auffordern zu springen, zu f**ken, zu tanzen, zu Head-bangen oder zu Pogen ist mir gleich.


----------



## CreepingPhobia (14. August 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Nope In Flames = Best Band on the World, von ihrem ersten Album bis zum neuen - durchwegs gut.
> Und ob sie das Publikum auffordern zu springen, zu f**ken, zu tanzen, zu Head-bangen oder zu Pogen ist mir gleich.



Best Band war, ist und wird es bis zum ende aller zeiten bleiben: IRON MAIDEN *smile**keinediskussion!!!* *gg*

Hey...die aufforderung zu f**ken wär ja weigstens METAL gewesen....bei passender begleitung damals hätt ich mich sogar beteiligt (obwohl ich IF musikalisch auch ned mag) ;-)


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

mir ist die band ansich egal .. hauptsache das lied ist gut ;P
leider gibt es viele die nach und nach schlechter werden ..
Bei Lp z.b. wird einiges nur noch schlecht ..
aber bands wie inflames -> metallica -> disturbed fand ich gut als sie noch nicht soo bekannt waren und find ich nun immer noch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mir wayne ob ich mainstream bin


----------



## Lord Aresius (14. August 2008)

Metal ist nich nur Musik, sondern auch eine Lebenseinstellung.


----------



## Deanne (14. August 2008)

CreepingPhobia schrieb:


> KEIN Metaller stellt sich vors Publikum und schreit "I wanna see you Jump, jump,jump...."



Richtig, denn auf Metal-Konzerten sollte man artig mit verschränkten Armen und böser Miene bewegungslos in der Gegend herumstehen. Merke: Spaß haben ist kein Heavy-Metal.


----------



## Shalor (14. August 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Richtig, denn auf Metal-Konzerten sollte man artig mit verschränkten Armen und böser Miene bewegungslos in der Gegend herumstehen. Merke: Spaß haben ist kein Heavy-Metal.




Ich denke er meint eher das es einfach total die Stimmung verdirbt wenn da einer "I wanna see you jump, jump, jump in the air!" oder sowas ruft..


----------



## claet (14. August 2008)

also letztens war erst wacken und da haben mehr als eine band zum "jumpen" aufgerufen ..

merke: jumpen IST heavy metal
duschen nicht ;D

btw.
Nu-Metal is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



System of A Down, Disturbed, Slipknot, Korn, As I Lay Dying ...


----------



## Shalor (14. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> also letztens war erst wacken und da haben mehr als eine band zum "jumpen" aufgerufen ..
> 
> merke: jumpen IST heavy metal
> duschen nicht ;D
> ...




Ist mir neu das "jumpen" heavy metal ist.. Dachte immer headbangen sei heavy metal, aber wenn das so ist..


*im Raum zu rumhüpf*


----------



## claet (14. August 2008)

ich wollte damit nur Deanne unterstützen

heavy metal ist was spaß macht und wenn jumpen passt und spaß macht, dann is das gut ..

wer meint er müsste mit verschränkten armen da stehen und grimmig gucken soll das bitte machen, ich hätte gerne spaß auf festivals


----------



## Emptybook (14. August 2008)

Metal ist gay 
Schautse euch an die Fans


Natürlich gibt es in jeder Richtung gute Stücke auch beim Metal
Aber vieles ist so verrotzt und unhörbar/// da kann ich das Headbangen nachvollziehen

Btw
Metaler sind alles so verdepperte Besserwisser 
Im RL sind zumindest die die dich kennenlernen durfte alles --.-,-,-, gewesn

Metal ist nicht mein Geschmack  und wird es nie sein da ich glaub nicht dumm genug für diese Musik bin.


----------



## -Therion- (14. August 2008)

"K.I.Z. ist Untergrund dann schließ dich in dei'm Keller ein
und denk du hast uns für dich alleine."

Ich höre ne ganze Menge unterschiedliche Musikrichtungen und das einzige was zählt ob einem ein Lied gefällt oder nicht. Egal wie bekannt die Band ist.
Freu mich jedesmal wie ein Schnitzel wenn ich nen neuen tollen Song finde der mir gefällt.

Und Emo Hasser sind einfach scheiße. Vor paar Jahren waren die langhaarigen Metaller die "Emos" der Nation.


----------



## Emptybook (14. August 2008)

Emos sind cool
Finds immeriweder cool welche zu sehen ist lustig.

Ein fetter Farbklecks ;D


@Undeground : Wer aufhört Musik zu hören nur weil sie zu kommerz wurde is doch en depp.

Man hört Musik wenn sie einem gefällt ein Leben lang !

Und tauscht nicht altes gegen neues typische verunstaltung des begriffes der kunst.
Es muss ein neuer begriff für die pseudo künstler von heute her


----------



## Deanne (14. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Ich denke er meint eher das es einfach total die Stimmung verdirbt wenn da einer "I wanna see you jump, jump, jump in the air!" oder sowas ruft..



Und ich wollte damit nur ausdrücken, dass es genug Leute in der Szene gibt, die der Auffassung sind, dass man auf Metal-Konzerten nicht zeigen darf, dass man sich amüsiert. Ausdruckslose Gesichter und verschränkte Arme haben für mich aber eher was auf einer Beerdigung zu suchen, als in einer Konzert-Halle. Mir ist ein gut gelauntes "I wanna see you jump..." um einiges lieber, als eine Band, die gar keine Stimmung rüberbringt und nur düstere Mienen aufsetzt, um irgendeinem Klischee gerecht zu werden.


----------



## claet (14. August 2008)

ALLE Menschen mit blutverschmierten Messern in Avataren sind Mörder!

Kannte da mal einen ..

/sign Deanne
hatte ich das nicht so ausgedrückt?


----------



## claet (14. August 2008)

Emptybook schrieb:


> Metal ist nicht mein Geschmack  und wird es nie sein da ich glaub nicht dumm genug für diese Musik bin.



Es gab mal ne Studie die ich jetzt natürlich leider nicht mehr finden kann. 
Sie besagte, dass im Schnitt die Metaler die intelligenteren Menschen sind!

Und zwar folgt das daher, dass sie in der Schule die Außenseiter sind und gedisst werden. 
In der Musik leben sie dann ihre Emotionen aus.

also bist du wohl eher ZU DUMM für Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(ich hoffe das wird jetzt nicht als Beleidigung aufgenommen, so ist es nicht gemeint)


----------



## Deanne (14. August 2008)

@claet: Geh auf die Äußerungen von dem Kasper gar nicht ein, der provoziert schon seit eh und je. Darüber darf man sich gar nicht erst aufregen.


----------



## Emptybook (14. August 2008)

@Cleat : Ja davon hab ich auch schon gehört von der Studie 
aber davon halte ich persöhnlich nichts.


Als ob die jeden testen konnten<<<........naja egal jedem das seine !

Ich bezweifle das man den IQ anhand des Musikgeschmacks festmachen kann.


----------



## Cyberhool (14. August 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Richtig, denn auf Metal-Konzerten sollte man artig mit verschränkten Armen und böser Miene bewegungslos in der Gegend herumstehen. Merke: Spaß haben ist kein Heavy-Metal.



riiiiichtig. mag diese metal typen so mit langen haaren, schwarzem ledermantel und ganz viel blut + schädel aufm shirt, die dann noch die ganze zeit böse gucken. aber wehe sie werden mal "angehüpft" dann fangen sie gleich an zu weinen. (erfahrung vom summerbreeze) 
ich höre nahezu ausschliesslich metal wobei es mir glatt egal ist welcher komischen kategorie es zugeordnet wird. als jemand der noch metallica live zum black album gesehen hat, axel rose zur use your illusion tour. damals hat sich kein schwein gedanken darueber gemacht wie schnell nun der gehörte metal/rock ist. zumindest nicht um es danach in irgendeine schublade zu stecken.
klassischen metal wie maiden bevorzuge ich zum lockeren hören, sachen wie hypocrisy, six feet under, crematory usw zum trinken in der kneipe doch zum feiern und tanzen kommt nichts an nu-metal und metalcore dran. hatebreed, caliban, as i lay dying... hauptsache hass liegt in der luft und es ist krieg auf der tanzfläche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  punk tut es zur not auch noch wie pennywise, rancid usw.  ratm ist auch nicht zu verachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also hört auf euch gedanken darüber zu machen was ihr hoert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und death_master... haha... werd erwachsen (ok dauert noch nen paar jahre)


----------



## Shaxul (14. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Nabend Buffed-Metal-Community, ich hab da mal eine Frage an euch: Warum wird jegliche erfolgreiche Metal-Band gleich als Scheisse abgestempelt nur weil sie nun bekannt sind? Ich höre gerne sachen wie In Flames aber genauso gerne Disturbed und Slipknot.
> Ich lese immer wieder flames über Bands wie Disturbed und Slipknot. Verliert eine Band an "coolness" wenn sie bekannt wird da sie dann ja nicht mehr "Underground" ist?
> 
> Villeicht hab ichs falsch ausgedrückt aber das ist mir jetzt egal, hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine! Flamer können gleich wieder aus dem Thread verschwinden..
> ...



Slipknot und Disturbed waren noch nie Metalbands, In Flames machen seit Jahren keinen Metal mehr. Ich würde aber nicht sagen, dass das was mit dem Bekanntheitsgrad zu tun hat. Gibt viele bekannte Bands, die trotzdem akzeptiert sind.
Das Problem ist nur, dass eine Band die extreme Musik macht ihre "musikalische Idee" arg verändert, um damit ein größeres Publikum zu erreichen. Sowas ist dann ein "Sellout" und dann ist diese jene Band eigentlich bei den meisten Metallern unten durch (z.B. Metallica).

Edit: Zu der "Coolness"-Geschichte noch was. Seit wann ist Metal denn "cool"? Ich bin wegen meiner Musik immer schon Außenseiter gewesen, das jemand Metal hört um "cool" zu sein wäre mir neu. Kann mich da mal wer aufklären?


----------



## Ötzalan (14. August 2008)

Ähm... 

puuh...

Also...

Ich muss gestehen... ich dachte bisher tatsächlich, das der Mensch bei dem Lied mittrallert, was ihm gefällt. Oder unterdrückt man als "HipHoper" oder "Metalhead" den inneren "Beat" wenn einem der Refrain oder eine Textstelle tatsächlich gefällt und man "gute Laune" davon bekommt. Wenn das der Fall ist, verstehe ich auch endlich die Schwarzen Klamotten und den bösen Blick bei soviel Entbehrung!

Ich höre im Übrigen auch gern mal "Hells Bells" "Whiskey in the Jar" "Bring your Daughter to the Slaughter" "Cloud connected" aber wenn ich bei Youtube nach K.I.Z suche mit dem verheissungsvoll Niveaulosen Titel "Spasst" dann sorg ich immer für abgeschlossene Türen damit keiner meinen Metalstatus anzweifelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sage ihr hört sowieso irgendwann alle mal nen Song der kategorisch nicht zu Euren Haaren, Alkoholkonsum, Image oder Kleidung passt.

Aber psst... das geht in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß


----------



## claet (14. August 2008)

man kann doch innerhalb seines meties "cool" sein, oder?

das wort cool haben doch die hopper nicht für sich gepachtet. ich finde metaler grundsätzlich cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ötzalan (14. August 2008)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Edit: Zu der "Coolness"-Geschichte noch was. Seit wann ist Metal denn "cool"? Ich bin wegen meiner Musik immer schon Außenseiter gewesen, das jemand Metal hört um "cool" zu sein wäre mir neu. Kann mich da mal wer aufklären?




Sicher das es am Metal lag oder vielleicht daran, das man dir alles erklären muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sry, aber dieses Post Scriptum war so nen steilpass, den musste ich verwandeln ^^


----------



## Shaxul (14. August 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Ich höre im Übrigen auch gern mal "Hells Bells" "Whiskey in the Jar" "Bring your Daughter to the Slaughter" "Cloud connected" aber wenn ich bei Youtube nach K.I.Z suche mit dem verheissungsvoll Niveaulosen Titel "Spasst" dann sorg ich immer für abgeschlossene Türen damit keiner meinen Metalstatus anzweifelt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist gerade der Punkt, ich kenne so viele Leute die zu sehr auf ihr "Image" versteift sind. So war ich auch mal (mit 14 oder so? kA), aber irgendwann merkt man dann "Hey, es gibt noch andere Musik!". Ich höre auch viel Blues, HipHop und elektronische Musik. Gute Musik gibts in jeder Sparte!


----------



## claet (14. August 2008)

In fast (!!) jeder Sparte

Ich höre auch grundsätzlich alles, nur eins geht gar nicht und das ist Gangsta-Rap und dieser Berlin Mist ..

Hip Hop grundsätzlich würde ich nicht verteufeln (auch wenn Witzchen reißen großen Spaß macht)
Aber das oben genannte verteufel ich .. das ist nur der musikalische Ausdruck der Verrohung unserer Gesellschaft!


----------



## Lord Aresius (14. August 2008)

unglaublich @ manche Postings


----------



## Ötzalan (14. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> In fast (!!) jeder Sparte
> 
> Ich höre auch grundsätzlich alles, nur eins geht gar nicht und das ist Gangsta-Rap und dieser Berlin Mist ..
> 
> ...




Du meinst sicher K.I.Z. und du hast auch grundsätzlich völlig recht. 

Ich wollte auch nur ein Beispiel geben dafür, das es manchen verbissenen Metal freund durchaus auch passieren kann das ihm der Beat dieser Herren gefällt. Inhaltlich vom text her ganz klar untere Schublade. Es war nur zum verdeutlichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruß


----------



## claet (14. August 2008)

@ Lord Aresius
das is ma ne aussage, die man sich auch hätte sparen können

du darfst sie gerne begründen, aber wenn du das nicht tust, dann unterlasse doch bitte diesen sinnlosen spam

oder möchtest du gerne, dass man nachfragt wen du meinst? ADS?

[edit]
nein ich meine nichtmal K.I.Z. 
die find ich ganz lustig, die meinen das doch nich wirklich ernst .. oder etwa doch?!?

Ich meine die, über die sich KIZ (so dachte ich zumindest immer) lustig macht


----------



## -Therion- (14. August 2008)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur, dass eine Band die extreme Musik macht ihre "musikalische Idee" arg verändert, um damit ein größeres Publikum zu erreichen. Sowas ist dann ein "Sellout" und dann ist diese jene Band eigentlich bei den meisten Metallern unten durch (z.B. Metallica).



Wenn man sich als Band musikalisch weiterentwickelt ist es bestimmt kein Problem, es ist viel eher so das dem Fan die "neuen" Lieder nicht mehr ansprechen. Nen  Ausverkauf würd ich das nicht nennen.


----------



## -Therion- (14. August 2008)

Ötzalan schrieb:


> Du meinst sicher K.I.Z. und du hast auch grundsätzlich völlig recht.
> Inhaltlich vom text her ganz klar untere Schublade. Es war nur zum verdeutlichen
> 
> 
> ...



Vom Text her gehören K.I.Z. eher zu den großen Künstlern. Nur müsste man dazu Sarkasmus und Ironie verstehen. Und sich nicht nur über Pillermann Fotze Arsch aufregen.

Bravo Claet du hast die Message von K.I.Z. verstanden.


----------



## Ötzalan (14. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> [edit]
> nein ich meine nichtmal K.I.Z.
> die find ich ganz lustig, die meinen das doch nich wirklich ernst .. oder etwa doch?!?
> 
> Ich meine die, über die sich KIZ (so dachte ich zumindest immer) lustig macht




Da sieht man mal, wie wenig Ahnung ich habe^^

Ich ziehe meine Aussage zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: -Therion- ich ahbe mich nicht aufgeregt =) Nimm das doch nicht so persönlich, ich kann doch nicht 20 mal schreiben das es ein "Beispiel" geben sollte für den Threadinhalt! Ich wollt dir nicht dein K.I.Z. schlecht machen, darfst du weiterhören (da du Sarkasmus und Ironie so gut verstehst, haben wir ja auch keinen Stress!)


----------



## Shaxul (14. August 2008)

@Therion: Ist natürlich nicht bei allen der Fall (deshalb das Beispiel). Seinen Musikstil um 180 Grad wenden und ne Radio-Ballade schreiben, das kann man schon Ausverkauf nennen denk' ich. Aber ich will keinem Metallica-Fan auf die Füsse treten.
Wo wir grad dabei sind: Hat schon wer den neuen Metallica-Song bei youtube gesehen/gehört? Ich weiss nicht so recht, was ich damit anfangen soll..


----------



## -Therion- (14. August 2008)

Shaxul schrieb:


> @Therion: Ist natürlich nicht bei allen der Fall (deshalb das Beispiel). Seinen Musikstil um 180 Grad wenden und ne Radio-Ballade schreiben, das kann man schon Ausverkauf nennen denk' ich. Aber ich will keinem Metallica-Fan auf die Füsse treten.
> Wo wir grad dabei sind: Hat schon wer den neuen Metallica-Song bei youtube gesehen/gehört? Ich weiss nicht so recht, was ich damit anfangen soll..



Haha ich und Metallica Fan ne sorry, kann mit denen überhaupt nix anfangen.


----------



## Ohrensammler (14. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Ist mir neu das "jumpen" heavy metal ist.. Dachte immer headbangen sei heavy metal, aber wenn das so ist..
> 
> 
> *im Raum zu rumhüpf*



schon mal was von moshen gehört? oder gibts das heute nimmer ?


----------



## Shaxul (14. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> schon mal was von moshen gehört? oder gibts das heute nimmer ?



Um hier mal eine Ansage des 'Municipal Waste'-Sängers zu zitieren: "MOSH FOR SATAN!!!!"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. August 2008)

Es ist mir eigentlich egal ob jemand Mainstream oder "Underground" ist...

Am allergeilsten finde ich selbsternannte Metalheads, die hauptsächlich Slipknot und Bullet for my Valentine hören, sich über dämliche Hopper lustig machen, aber in ihrem ca. 2 zeilenlangen Post 93473 Rechtschreibfehler haben und offensichtlich denken, man könne diese ungesehen machen indem man 73974 Mal "^^", "xD" oder sonstigen Unsinn hinter jedes Wort setzt. Allerdings sind die, die in einem Post darauf bedacht sind möglichst schlau rüber zukommen, aber in ihrem 'Edit' 3 Wörter mit Capslock und dahinter 30 Ausrufezeichen und 20 "^^" setzen auch nicht schlecht! 

Aber niemals vergessen: Der beste Weg, dies dann zuverschleiern ist immernoch: 
"Schon mal was von Ironie gehört? omg..." oder einfach nur ein Wiki-Link zu dem Artikel 'Ironie'.


----------



## claet (14. August 2008)

Lurocks Post ist mir im gänzlichen ein Rätsel ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (14. August 2008)

Ich kombiniere: Slipknot hören macht doof.


----------



## Lurock (14. August 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich kombiniere: Slipknot hören macht doof.


Vielleicht ein von mir ungünstig gewähltes Beispiel, denn darauf wollte ich nicht hinaus.



claet schrieb:


> Lurocks Post ist mir im gänzlichen ein Rätsel ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was verschließt sich dir denn?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

Ja Lurock klär uns bitte auf!


----------



## K0l0ss (14. August 2008)

Lurok, meine Rede, meine Rede.

Aber ab wann ist man Metaler? Wenn ich eine Metal-Band in meiner Sammlung habe? Wenn ich nichts anderes höre? Wenn ich sehr viel Metal höre, aber auch Ohren für was anderes habe? Bezeichnet ihr euch selber als Metaler? 

Ich höre sehr viel Metal, aber auch Punk und Folk. Trage nur Band-Shirts und auch so eher dunkel. Bin ich nun Metaler? Naja. Wie Ohrensammler schon sagte, eine ewige Diskussion.


Und dieser Mainstream und undagraunt-Scheiße ist sowieso Mist. Ich höre das, was mir gefällt. Disturbed höre ich zum Beispiel schon sehr lange. Da waren sie noch gar nicht so bekannt. Nun benutzt jeder zweite in irgendwelchen PvP-Movies Disturbed. Naja. Wen kümmerts. Ich bin stolzer Disturbed-Fan, stehe dazu und geh nun bald auf mein nächstes Konzert von denen.

Dann ist eine Band mal erfolgreich und schon fühlen sich die ganzen Mainstream-Kiddies toll. Haben das neuste Album und meinen sie seien Metaler und welche von den ganz Harten. Die Leute, die sich bei Konzerten in die vordersten Reihen stellen und sobald es los geht mit dem Poggen und Moshen wieder abhauen. Leute, die sich von der Band wieder abwenden, wenn mal eine Zeit nix von der Band zu hören ist. Dann findet man sie plötzlich scheiße. Genau wie die Fans der Band. 

Beispiel: Durch mich sind in meiner Klasse alle auf Linkin Park gekommen. Ok. Ich selbst *hasse* das neue Album, steh aber dazu, dass die alten echt gut sind. Nun brachte LP ein neues Album. Und schon wird LP komerziell und ich wurde zum Teil als LP-Fan ausgebuht. Ich stehe aber weiter dazu und mach mir nix draus. 

Disturbed ist eine meiner Lieblingsband. Das wissen auch alle, weil ich viele Shits von denen habe. Und kaum waren die Jungens aus meiner Stufe bei Rock am Ring wollen sie alle Disturbed von mir haben. Gleiche mit Bullet, weil sie die da auch gesehen haben. Aber vorher Bullet-Fans als Emos abstempeln.



Es wird immer das Gleiche bleiben. Hört einfach das, was ihr gut findet und steht dazu. So wie ich und ein Freund in Musik. Dort wurden wir wegen unseren Shirts als schlechtere Menschen vom Lehrer abgestempelt. Das hat man zwar nicht an der Note bemerkt, aber an den dummen Kommentaren am Rand von unserem Lehrer. Wir haben immer wieder provozierendere Shirts angezogen und uns in die erste Reihe gesetzt. Und ich blieb bei meiner 3, weil der Lehrer es wohl nicht riskieren wollte.


----------



## Lurock (14. August 2008)

Bradur schrieb:


> Ja Lurock klär uns bitte auf!


Worüber sollte ich euch aufklären? oO


----------



## Shalor (14. August 2008)

Na du weisst schon, Aufklärung undso..wie man Liebe macht undso..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

> Na du weisst schon, Aufklärung undso..wie man Liebe macht undso.. dunno.gif



x)
Wenn du wüsstest..
Gruppengespräch über aufklärung, weißt du noch, Lurock? x)


----------



## Cheerza (15. August 2008)

So...Ich spiele seit 7 jahren gitarre und es ist eine leidenschaft daraus geworden...und bei mir gibt es keine bessere musik als metal oder alternative oder rock wo die gitarre ein sehr wichtiges element ist.Aber man muss sich doch nicht auf sowas beschränken...wenn ich hiphop oder techno hör dann geht bei mir auch nichts mehr aber viele von euch würden bestimmt daherkommen und sagen mach den scheiss aus...nagut es ist in meinen augen auch zum großteil scheisse aber respekt gegenüber den mitmenschen kann man immer noch zeigen und nicht hier metal aka platzhirsch...auch andersrum...aber ist alles ansichtssache und über die ansichten anderer menschen kannst ewig dieskutieren wie ohrenblabla(vergessen xD) schon sagte...wäre für /close


----------



## Vakeros (15. August 2008)

Death_Master schrieb:


> Ja, tut sie.
> Wenn man Anti-Mainstream ist (so wie ich), möchte man auch nur diese Bands hören!!



das ist irgendwie lächerlich.
gibts was was noch mehr mainstream ist als nicht mainstream sein zu wollen?
Ne ähnliche diskussion hatte ich vorner weile mit nem Freund.
Er will der richtige Metaller sein, und hört Bullet for my Valentine nicht nur weil sie "Mainstream" sind.
Meiner Meinung nach sollte man hören was man hören will.
Ich zum Beispiel hör gern Metal,hör mir aber auch gern mal ein paar Lieder von Eminem oder Fort Minor an.
Die einzige Band bei der ich Mainstream sch*ad*e finde ist Linkin Park.
Denn inzwischen gehen sogar die Tussigsten Mädchen die ich kenne zum Konzert.
Letztendlich:Hört was ihr gerne hört.Wenn jemand ne BAnd die er mag nichtmehr hört weil sie plötzlich bekannt ist, ist das sein Problem.
Ich hör die Musik die mir gefällt und nicht die die keiner kennt.
WObei ich es noch schlimmer finde ist wenn Leute Musik hören nur weil sie beliebt ist und nicht weil sie sie mögen.


PS:K0l0ss willst du mich heiraten?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. August 2008)

Shaxul schrieb:


> @Therion: Ist natürlich nicht bei allen der Fall (deshalb das Beispiel). Seinen Musikstil um 180 Grad wenden und ne Radio-Ballade schreiben, das kann man schon Ausverkauf nennen denk' ich. Aber ich will keinem Metallica-Fan auf die Füsse treten.
> Wo wir grad dabei sind: Hat schon wer den neuen Metallica-Song bei youtube gesehen/gehört? Ich weiss nicht so recht, was ich damit anfangen soll..



Hmm, schonmal "Nothing Else Matters", "Turn The Page" oder "Mama Said" gehört? -.- Das sind auch Balladen. Ich würde sie zumindest so bezeichnen. Diese drei Lieder gehören zu meine Favoriten von Metallica.

EDIT: Was ich ja besonders amüsant finde ist, dass viele "Du bist nicht true!"-Schreier Metallica hören. Liest man Wikipedia sieht man, dass wohl nur wenige Metal-Bands mehr Erfolg hatten, als Metallica.



> Bis heute haben Metallica offiziell weit über 100 Millionen Alben verkauft, davon über 50 Millionen in den Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika. Vier Alben standen an Nummer eins der Billboard Charts. Die letzten sechs Metallica-Alben toppten in Deutschland die Charts über einen Zeitraum von 12 Jahren. Alle Metallica-Alben erreichten weltweit Multi-Platin-Status. Das meistverkaufte Album ist &#8222;Metallica&#8220; mit über 35 Mio. verkauften Einheiten und 14 mal Platin. Das Album &#8222;St. Anger&#8220; erreichte sofort in 30 Ländern die Spitze der Charts.
> 
> Der kommerziell erfolgreichste Metallica-Song, die Ballade &#8222;Nothing Else Matters&#8220; aus dem Album &#8222;Metallica&#8220;, gehört inzwischen zu den Klassikern der Rockmusik.
> 
> Metallica hat bis heute sieben Grammys und mehrere andere Preise gewonnen, darunter zwei MTV Video Music Awards und zwei American Music Awards (Stand: 2004).


----------



## nalcarya (15. August 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> [...] als eine Band, die gar keine Stimmung rüberbringt und nur düstere Mienen aufsetzt, um irgendeinem Klischee gerecht zu werden.


Irgendwie muss ich grad an den Gorgoroth-Gig in Wacken denken :O

Über Black Metal kann man ja sagen was man will, es gibt auch sicherlich einiges was da ziemlich geil ist, aber live klingt's so richtig truer BM einfach kacke *_*



Shaxul schrieb:


> Slipknot und Disturbed waren noch nie Metalbands, In Flames machen seit Jahren keinen Metal mehr. Ich würde aber nicht sagen, dass das was mit dem Bekanntheitsgrad zu tun hat. Gibt viele bekannte Bands, die trotzdem akzeptiert sind.


Frage: wie definierst du Metal?
Was machen die von dir genannten Bands denn bitte sonst für Musik? Rock? Nur weil etwas leicht bis stark melodisch ist und der Gesang tatsächlich auch solcher ist, ist es doch nicht weniger Metal. Oder würdest du auch sagen, das z.B. Kamelot oder Blind Guardian kein Metal sind? O_o

Meiner Meinung nach ist es Blödsinn eine Band dumm anzumachen weil sie ihren Stil abwandelt/verändert. Letztendlich müssen die Musiker doch auch das finden was sie gerne spielen, womit sie sich verwirklichen können.
Wenn man eine Band gut findet, und das wirklich von Herzen, dann sollte man auch in der Lage sein ihr einen gewissen künstlerischen Freiraum zur Entwicklung einzuräumen. Beispiel Blind Guardian, das aktuelle Album: ich kenn einige Leute, denen das zu doof ist, die Lieder seien ja zu kompliziert und das wär ja soo untypisch. Aber Hauptsache sich als den größten Guardian-Fan bezeichnen und dann zu faul sein, sich in etwas kompliziertere/andere Stücke reinzuhören :O

Oder auch Nightwish. Ich find das neue Album genial. Und auch live haben sie mit der neuen Sängerin wieder richtig Power. Wenn man Nightwish längere Zeit live mitverfolgt hat, dann ist es deutlich aufgefalllen, dass die Gigs mit Tarja immer kraftloser wurden. Ist ja auch klar, dass sich persönliche Stimmung und die innerhalb der Band auf die Musik und auf's Auftreten auswirken.
Und dennoch gibt es zu Hauf solche Menschen, die der Band dann nicht das Recht einräumen, wieder richtig Spaß an dem zu haben was sie da machen. Ziemlich arm in meinen Augen.


----------



## BimmBamm (15. August 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das hat was mit elitärem Denken zu tun.



Ach, "damals" konnte man es sich aber noch viel einfacher machen, weil der Begriff "Indie" tatsächlich noch so etwas wie eine Bedeutung hatte. "Indie" war nicht nur irgendwelches Zeuch, das nur wenige hörten, sondern die entsprechenden Bands befanden sich auf sog. "unabhängigen" ("independent") Plattenlabeln wie 4AD, Strange Records, Play it again Sam, Factory oder Fiction (es wird wahrscheinlich auch Metal-Gegenstücke gegeben haben). Meist war ein Wechsel zu einem kommerziellen Label mehr als hörbar - manchen Bands wie den "Multicoloured Shades"[1] oder "Shiny Gnomes"[2] und selbst Phillip Boa[3] taten zwar die verbesserten Produktionszustände gut, im Allgemeinen verschwanden nicht wenige Bands nach dem Wechsel in der Versenkung, weil die alten Fans die Anpassung an gängige Hörgewohnheiten nicht mitmachten und dem "Normal"-Hörer der Sound immer noch zu schräg war.

Mit dem Wechsel von Phillip Boa, dessen Singles wie "Container Love" oder "This is Michael" plötzlich in den Charts zu finden waren, bemerkten dann auch die Majors, daß man auch mit alternativer Musik richtig gut Kohle machen konnte. Dann kamen die 90er und Nirvanas zweites Album, das statt der ursprünglich erwarteten 50.000 Exemplare gleich Millionen verkaufte - und mit dem großen Erfolg einer angeblich massenunkompatiblen Musik das Ende der großen Indies. Im Zuge der Grunge-Welle wurde so ziemlich jede Band von den Majors gesignt, die auch nur halbwegs Indie-Erfolge vorzuweisen hatten. 

Die Grenzen zwischen (angeblichem?) Kommerz und Kunst sind denn auch heute fließend. Mitte der 80er hätte eine Band wie "She wants Revenge"[4] oder "Tool"[5] mit Sicherheit keinen Vertrag bei irgendeinem Major bekommen. Im Grunde ist es alles Pop - welchen Unterschied macht es, wieviel Leute sich den Kram anhören, wenn es einem selbst gefällt? Wer sich durch Musik abgrenzen möchte, hat offensichtlich noch nicht genug Persönlichkeit bzw. individuelle Merkmale ausgebildet, die es wirklich sind, die einen Menschen ausmachen - und nicht das temporäre Bekennen zu einer Band oder einer Gruppierung.



> Mein Rat Scheiss auf "Die Anderen" Hör was du gut findest. Wenn 10 Millionen es auch gut finden, egal wenn du der einzige bist  auch egal.



Der Rat eines alten Sacks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Dem schließe ich mich an.

Bimmbamm, kill your ideals, kill your ideas, kill your idols NOW!

[1] http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=1HjSH3Ni9gU 
[2] http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=WM9737e6kOo
[3] http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=7sEi4NvDs3I
[4] http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=5BIm8jcfWog
[5] http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=hglVqACd1C8


----------



## K0l0ss (15. August 2008)

Vakeros schrieb:


> Denn inzwischen gehen sogar die Tussigsten Mädchen die ich kenne zum Konzert.
> 
> 
> PS:K0l0ss willst du mich heiraten?



Solche hatte ich auch auf meinem zweiten Bullet Konzert. Solche Mädels, die neben dem Bullet-Mainstream auch noch bei der Emo-Scheiße mit machen. Als der erste Ellebogen beim moshen sauber aufs Brustbein ging waren die drei den Rest des Konzertes nicht mehr zu sehen. Die Vorbands waren ihnen wohl schon zu laut und ihnen kam die Stimme von Matt wohl auch Rauer als auf den CDs vor, da sind sie gegangen. 
Grundsätzlich hasse ich Mitläufer.


Und zu der Diskussion, ob Disturbed oder Slipknot Metal ist...

Ich denke gerade bei Disturbed ist es schwer zu sagen ob Metal oder Hard-Rock, weil sich die beiden häufig vermischen und es schwer ist zu deuten, was es denn nun ist. Genau wie bei Metallica. Mal hatten sie eher härtere Alben, mal eher welche, die Hard-Rock waren. Das sind Musiker, die legen nicht fest, was sie spielen. Die gucken was rauskommt. Fertig. Mal ist es weicher, mal härter. Aber ich denke nicht, dass Disturbed Nu-Metal ist.


P.S.: Über die Hochzeit reden wir noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 PM an mich und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (15. August 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> EDIT: Was ich ja besonders amüsant finde ist, dass viele "Du bist nicht true!"-Schreier Metallica hören. Liest man Wikipedia sieht man, dass wohl nur wenige Metal-Bands mehr Erfolg hatten, als Metallica.



Metallica hat nichts gutes mehr nach "...And Justice for All" abgeliefert, das ist, zumindest für mich, Fakt.

Bis auf natürlich "Live Shit: Binge and Purge" das ist aber auch live :>


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. August 2008)

Es kommt aber nicht drauf an wer mehr erfolg hat und deshalb Untrue ist.

Es kommt auf das Klientel an

Wenn ich bei uns durch die straßen lauf  ( meist mit iwas tollem alá Marduk oder Cannibal Corpse ) dann muss ich nur eine Minute stillstehen und mich umsehen und entdecke zu 100% einen 12-14 Jährigen Halbemo mit einem Flames oder Schlipsknoten Shirt .

Ich höre auch gerne Flames, aber in der Öffentlichkeit lass ich mich damit nicht blicken.

Und ich mag St. Anger eigentlich ganz gerne ^^  
man muss sich mal die ganzen Weichspülerkritiken ansehen, die es als zu Hart betiteln...

Genau solche ´tallica fans gehören in die Tonne ( Ach Metallica ist so toll ich liebe Nothing else matters ,  der andere Kram ist mir zu brutal )

soo   mfg Terror
Und STAY TRUE  xD


----------



## xFraqx (15. August 2008)

Was mich einfach total ankotzt sind diese Wannabe - Anti Mainstream - Metal Kiddys. 


Achja : RAISE YOUR FIST !


----------



## -Therion- (15. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei uns durch die straßen lauf  ( meist mit iwas tollem alá Marduk oder Cannibal Corpse ) dann muss ich nur eine Minute stillstehen und mich umsehen und entdecke zu 100% einen 12-14 Jährigen Halbemo mit einem Flames oder Schlipsknoten Shirt .
> 
> Ich höre auch gerne Flames, aber in der Öffentlichkeit lass ich mich damit nicht blicken.



Wenn ich durch die Abwasserkanäle krieche (meist mit eingeritztem "GrMaglYbAK" oder "Modern Talking" auf dem nackten blutverkrusteten haarigem Oberkörper) dann muss ich nur mal kurz ausm Gulli kieken und entdecke zu 100% einen 16-28 jährigen Halb bösen Metaler mit Marduk oder Burzum Shirt. 

Ich höre auch gerne Marduk (beim Kuscheln mit meiner 200 Kg Trollfrau) aber sowas schneid ich mir doch nicht ins Fleisch.


Wer is nu TRUE?


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. August 2008)

Ich hab nurgens etwas von true gesagt   nur im ersten Satz der mit den darauffolgenden nichts zu tun hat...

Btw hast du echt ne 200kg Trollfrau? ^^


----------



## -Therion- (15. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Ich hab nurgens etwas von true gesagt   nur im ersten Satz der mit den darauffolgenden nichts zu tun hat...
> 
> Btw hast du echt ne 200kg Trollfrau? ^^



Du etwa nicht?

WHIMP!


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Schlipsknoten Shirt



Slipknot = Laufknoten^^ eine Form des Henkersknotens^^

Btw: die kann ich auch net leiden^^


----------



## nalcarya (16. August 2008)

Ich BIN eine Trollfrau - aber ich wiege keine 200kg! O_O


----------



## Alanium (16. August 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Oder auch Nightwish. Ich find das neue Album genial. Und auch live haben sie mit der neuen Sängerin wieder richtig Power. Wenn man Nightwish längere Zeit live mitverfolgt hat, dann ist es deutlich aufgefalllen, dass die Gigs mit Tarja immer kraftloser wurden. Ist ja auch klar, dass sich persönliche Stimmung und die innerhalb der Band auf die Musik und auf's Auftreten auswirken.
> Und dennoch gibt es zu Hauf solche Menschen, die der Band dann nicht das Recht einräumen, wieder richtig Spaß an dem zu haben was sie da machen. Ziemlich arm in meinen Augen.


In dieser Sache bin ich voll und ganz deiner Meinung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: Ich höre gerne und hauptsächlich Metal; aber auch Screamo, Punk, etc. ... Und manchmal sogar Rosenstolz! Ich finde, jeder sollte wirklich das hören, was ihm gefällt und nicht das, um "cool" zu sein oder sich irgendeiner Szene zuzuordnen, ich finde dieses In-Schubladen-Stecken sowieso ziemlich albern. Niemand ist ein schlechterer Mensch, nur weil er sich anders kleidet.


----------



## Thoor (16. August 2008)

Ich will ans metallica konzert in st gallen geislte band ever haben nur geile sachen

aber kein ticket

QUÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ
ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ
Ä
ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ
Ä
ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ
Ä
ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ
Ä
ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄ

edit sagt wtf ihr mit euren underground und was weiss ich, leute hört was euch gefällt und ende

ich hör alles, metallica, onkelz, subway to sally, schamdaul, tanzwut, nightwish, lordi, bin ich jetz unkool?:/


----------



## Terrorsatan (16. August 2008)

Jaa natürlich bist du un*kool*  ^^

Ich sag ja auch ganix dagegen das jeder hören will/kann was er will.... ich mag mich nur net mit den 12 jährigen Halbemos in einen Topf werfen lassen weil ich auch n Flames shirt anhab...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. August 2008)

Yeah Leute ich bin voll underground ey

und die Band gibts nur wann ich will jo ey

Sie nen sich Claudios mitgesinge und Geduddel und das höhren nur ganz wenige sehr sehr wenige..

Jo ich bin voll underground und bin viel cooler als ihr und auch so verdammt misteryös
so mysteriös das glaub ihr gar nicht ich bezeichne mich selbst als dunkes Kind der nacht und 
Höhre nur Gothic um euch zu schocken 

JA genau um euch zu schocken wow bin ich geil ich höhre so dunkle Texte ich bin voll misteryös jo ey.

.... Kein kommentar...


----------



## LordofDemons (17. August 2008)

ist es nicht eigendlich egal ob wir mainstream oder antimainstream sind.
ich meine das man musik immer noch hören sollte weil sie einem gefällt und nicht weil man irgendetwas repräsentieren will oder in der art.
ich höre hauptsächlichich Slipknot, SoaD, naja was bei mir im mybuffed profil halt steht aber auch mal techno oder son r&b zeug was ich halt grad brauche bzw was meiner stimmung entspricht. (Buffedcast steht natürlich über allem is ja klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
also warum streiten sich Metaler untereinander??
Hallo wir gehören alle zum gleichen schlag und sollten gefälligst gemeinsam unsere Musik vertreten. Metal ist halt eine Abwechslungsreiche Musikart, verdammt nochmal seit froh das es so ist und nicht wie beim Hiphop "aha jo fertig".


----------



## Mr.Igi (18. August 2008)

Also mir ist das relativ egal ob Mainstream oder nich...

Die Musik zählt.... Metal bleibt Metal 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurator (18. August 2008)

Das beste Beispiel ist wohl Metallica. Gestern in Jonschwil bei St. Gallen haben sie ganz klar wieder einmal gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt. Egal ob Mainstream oder nicht, sie bleiben wohl die beste Liveband die es gibt. Und ja, die Alben sind auch alle extrem gut, wenn halt auch total unterschiedlich im Stil. Dies zeigt hingegen, dass sie mehr können als nur etwas. Es zeigt doch blos wie Facettenreich ihre Musik ist und sie auch sein kann.

mfg Kurator


----------



## LordofDemons (18. August 2008)

Kurator schrieb:


> Das beste Beispiel ist wohl Metallica. Gestern in Jonschwil bei St. Gallen haben sie ganz klar wieder einmal gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt. Egal ob Mainstream oder nicht, sie bleiben wohl die beste Liveband die es gibt. Und ja, die Alben sind auch alle extrem gut, wenn halt auch total unterschiedlich im Stil. Dies zeigt hingegen, dass sie mehr können als nur etwas. Es zeigt doch blos wie Facettenreich ihre Musik ist und sie auch sein kann.
> 
> mfg Kurator


der und der post darüber sagen alles! (ach und mein post sagt was beide sagen XD)
und das ist richtig!!!!!!


----------



## Thesahne (19. August 2008)

[/quote] Ich finde, wenn man auf cool machen will und Metalbands hört, weil sie kaum bekannt sind und nichtmehr hört, weil sie beliebt ist, ist ein Möchtegern-Metaler. [/quote]

Oder man ist hopper^^ (nix gegen hopper persönlich aber die meissten handeln nach diesem schema^^)
Ich find man sollte hören was man gut findet... ich z.b. hör papa roach, linkin park, sum41, blink182 usw... sind alle schon von vorvorgestern aber wayne störts^^ sind einfach hammer bands und deshalb find ich sie gut^^ ich würde nie immernur mainstream hören wollen und werds auch nie tun^^
NUR mainstream hörer sind oft die dies nur machn damit sie "angenommen" werden... (und ich hab gesgat oft, also pls net gleich angep**** sein ihr mainstreamhörer da draußen =P)


----------

